# beginner carboy question



## stribtw (Jul 18, 2012)

I am new to wine making, but have a beer brewing setup that includews a 7 gallon primary,and a 6 gallon and a 5 gallon glass carboy.

when making beer i can run a 3 gallon batch in a 6 gallon carboy with no problems. with wine making i am reading about "topping off" in you carboy to reduce surface area exposure to air. i would like to start with smaller than 5-6 gallons. 

so my question is, can i make 2-3 gallons in a 6 gallon carboy? 

or should i buy a smaller carboy to make smaller batches?


----------



## Flem (Jul 18, 2012)

I would suggest getting a 3-gallon carboy or a few 1-gallon jugs. 2 or 3 gallons in a 6-gallon carboy is allowing too much exposure to the air after the primary fermentation stage (which you'll probably do in a fermentation bucket anyway). Good Luck!


----------



## stribtw (Jul 18, 2012)

thats what i was thinking. 

is there any reason (other than price) that i would want 3 gallon jugs over a 3 gallon carboy?


----------



## pete1325 (Jul 18, 2012)

Once you get into the hobby you'll want an assortment of different size containers. For now buy the 3 gallon carboy from your local brew shop. Buy gallon jugs of less expensive wines, drink the wine or use to top off and keep the empty gallon jugs for your new hobby.


----------



## Flem (Jul 18, 2012)

Varying sizes of carboys give you more flexibility for batch sizes.


----------



## robie (Jul 18, 2012)

You can do the primary stage of fermentation of 3 gallons in a six gallon carboy. (In Burgundy, they quite successfully ferment Pinot Noir (reds) in open vats.) However, as mentioned, starting in secondary and beyond, you need to use a topped-off vessel.


----------



## Noontime (Jul 18, 2012)

As others have said; since after primary you need to keep it topped off, the different size containers give you the flexibility to fill a container and not have to throw any away. As an example, if you start with a 6 gal batch and it throws a whole lot of lees and you do a bad job racking (I'm pretty sure we've all done that), and lets say you end up with 4.5 gal. You can use the 3 gal, the one gal, and a bottle. Its always just about having the least amount of surface area of wine contacting air.


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Jul 18, 2012)

My thinking is why do a small batch? Its about the same amount of effort to make a 5 gallon batch as it is a 1 gallon. After all the time & effort, you could have 25 bottles of wine versus only 5. I'm sure there are some exceptions for making a small batch, but for the most part, might as well make it worth it!


----------



## SarahRides (Jul 18, 2012)

I have one gallon batches all over my basement, mostly because my neighbor keeps giving me these 4L Carlo Rossi jugs, so I just keep filling them up! Small batches are good for experimental wines. (Why spend all that money for ingredients for a batch of wine if you don't know if it's any good?). I have a ton of flavored one gallon batches of mead too. Just for fun!


----------

